# Has anyone purchased a R5 in India?



## rpt (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi,

Looking to get input from those of you who have purchased the Canon R5 in India. Would appreciate if you could give me the following information:

City where you bought it
Dealer name
Price
Did you get a lens? If so which one and what was the price?
What cards did you get and at what price?
In addition I intend to get the EF to RF adapter and a spare battery or two. I think I will purchase soon so wanted to get this input.

Thanks in advance.


----------

